# Cyclenews Madone review



## fillmore (Apr 2, 2005)

Cyclingnews.com has a review of the new 5.2 Madone. They like it.


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

cyclenews.com? Lots of motorcycles on that site.


----------



## fillmore (Apr 2, 2005)

Sorry, Cyclingnews.com


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Erm, at least post the link..

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2007/reviews/trek_madone_5207

There.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

they cost an arm and a leg


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

footballcat said:


> they cost an arm and a leg


What costs and arm and a leg? Elaborate, please.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

3700 is alot for a bike - with only SL

and you get stuck with bontrager stuff - which holds no resale value


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks for clarifying your statement. I agree...$3700 is a lot money indeed.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Retro Grouch said:


> I agree...$3700 is a lot money indeed.





footballcat said:


> 3700 is alot for a bike


It isn't pocket change, but there's a lot more demand than supply. This, along with raving reviews everywhere you look seems to indicate that the bike is a solid value.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

footballcat said:


> 3700 is alot for a bike - with only SL
> 
> and you get stuck with bontrager stuff - which holds no resale value


Actually, Bontrager parts go nicely on eBay from what I have seen over the past year. I keep checking eBay out for a good deal on Bontrager stuff but the price often goes pretty high that I don't bid coz I feel I'd rather pay more and get a new one instead of used. 

Their wheelsets are really solid in terms of strength and durability. Their bars and stems are well, I'd say no different from other brands but I really feel their wheelsets are superb. Also, the reviews on websites seem to indicate so as well and those are 'experts' 

Their saddles are from San Marco so if you like them, then these would be the same. That would be a personal preference though. 

But honestly, Treks, while expensive, are not too bad IMHO given that Cervelos, BMCs and such cost more and you get better parts on a Trek too. Kinda like you get what you pay for, plus a bit more cash maybe. 

Just my 2cents.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

uzziefly said:


> Actually, Bontrager parts go nicely on eBay from what I have seen over the past year.


Yep. It's tough to get decent money for used stuff made by companies that constantly blow their NEW stuff out at rock-bottom prices online. Easton and Shimano come to mind.

Bontrager components aren't sold through the super-discounter channels - only IBDs - so you're actually more likely to get more money for your used stuff.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

Wow...$3700 is a lot of money and I would almost expect Dura Ace. I'm wondering if you can get them cheaper at year end closeouts from Trek dealers. Are these frames still made in Wisconsin? It seems that if demand is steadily increasing, Trek might want to look at outsourcing and lowering MSRP?


----------



## cartmaniac (Jun 6, 2007)

Bike Snob Madone review.

http://bikesnobnyc.blogspot.com/2007/08/bsnyc-2008-dream-bike-shootout.html

Warning: Be careful not to spray coffee all over your computer.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

danielc said:


> Are these frames still made in Wisconsin?


Yep, everything that says OCLV on it is made in the Waterloo factory.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Our shop has 'em for $3,300. Cyclingnews quoted Trek's "advertised retail" which is invariably higher than what you'll usually find. Trek dealers are free to sell them for whatever they think the traffic will bear.

Considering the new 5.2 is lighter and hundreds cheaper than the previous generation Madone 5.5 with DuraAce, I don't think it's "overpriced."

And despite the fact that I sell them, I'm not a shill for Trek. They're fine bikes with a solid company behind them, but there's other fine stuff out there if Trek doesn't rock your boat.

P.S. I don't own one.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I do, however, think very highly of the Bontrager wheels. I have Race Lites and Race X Lites and they have been bulletproof for thousands of miles.


----------



## bupton (May 15, 2006)

Richard said:


> Our shop has 'em for $3,300.


So out of curiosity, where is your shop located? I live in Hawaii and have been looking at one of these, but they do not want to budge from the high retail price of the bike, which is a couple hundred more.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Retro Grouch said:


> Thanks for clarifying your statement. I agree...$3700 is a lot money indeed.


I think that $3700 is about the going price for a well made CF bike.
I just put together a Time VXRS Proteam with DA/Fulcrum Zero Wheelset and it set me back about $4,800....


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

WhiskeyNovember said:


> It isn't pocket change, but there's a lot more demand than supply. This, along with raving reviews everywhere you look seems to indicate that the bike is a solid value.


If demand exceeded supply, you wouldn't see any dealers discounting them from retail or offering upgrade deals.

Still, these days $3700 isn't bad at all for a well-made CF bike, especially how ridiculously priced some of the "high-end" bikes have gotten.


----------



## bupton (May 15, 2006)

Ok, so how would you guys rate the construction of the new Madone frames versus the Specialized Tarmac frames? I know the Treks are hand made in the states, and the Tarmacs are constructed in Taiwan, but what about the quality? I just made the mistake of selling my Bianchi RC carbon bike and need to replace it, and the two I am looking at is the Tarmac Expert or the Madone 5.2.


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

We sell the 5.2 for $3299.99. The Trek price is higher then most shop sell them for. Imo The Trek is better then the Tarmac and yes I have owned both and sell both in my shop..


----------



## bupton (May 15, 2006)

Ok, where is your shop? I wonder how much it would cost to get it from you and then have it shipped to me here in Hawaii.


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

In Santa Maria CA.


----------



## bupton (May 15, 2006)

Ok, any idea how much you would charge to ship one to 96707? Just so you know, it is in Hawaii, on the island of Oahu. Also, what sizes do you have in stock? Are they compacts or triples?


----------

